

Plasma 5 Brings a Cleaner Interface on Top of a New Graphics Stack - mikevm
https://dot.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5.0

======
shadeslayer
Congrats to the entire KDE team!

------
valoriez
Fun!

